# Teamwork



## gortex6 (Feb 28, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSVrXQqHL44"]YouTube - Royal Navy Field Gun Competition 1994[/ame]


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 28, 2009)

Live it to the Brits. that is somthing, thank you for passing this to us.


----------



## RJS (Feb 28, 2009)

That was awesome!


----------

